# Outlook Formular mit VBA Funktionen



## Netcut (7. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Brauche hier in der Firma etwas Hilfe für die Erstellung eines Outlookformulars mit verschiedenen VBA Funktionen. 
Fürchte das mein Wissen nicht ausreicht um das Umzusetzen.

Konkret: 
Daten aus mehreren "kleinen" Textfeldern sollen in ein "grosses" Textfeld zusätzlich geschrieben werden (so eine Art *History-Liste*) und dort auch bleiben, wenn man in den "kleinen" Textfeldern neue Daten schreibt.

also, HILFEEEE

MfG


----------



## thekorn (7. Oktober 2003)

*HÄ?*

also würde dir ja gerne helfen, verstehe aber gar nicht was du willst.
gib bitte ein konkretes beispiel an

gruß
thekorn


----------



## Netcut (8. Oktober 2003)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich das richtig rüberbringen kann.
Es sind im Prinzip 2 Felder in die Datum und Name eingetragen werden sollen.

Bis dahin ja kein Problem. 

Unter diesen beiden Feldern, befindet sich ein "größeres" Feld in dem das oben eingegebene Datum und auch der Name ebenfalls stehen sollen. (irgendwie als Kopie aus den oberen beiden Feldern).

Wenn ich jetzt ein neues Datum und neuen Namen eingebe, soll der vorher eingegebene Datum/Name in dem "größeren" Feld eine Zeile nach unten und das neue Datum/Name sollen dort auch wieder stehen.

Hoffe ich konnte das ein wenig rüberbringen das man es versteht.
Falls nicht wirklich, komme auch aus Hannover und man kann sich das ja mal in natura anschauen!


----------

